# Compra-venta > Compro >  compro baston bailarin iluminado

## MagicMaikel

Estoy buscando uno a poder ser de color azul. si es rojo no importa mucho pero prefiero el otro. 
tengo dvds y números que puedo cambiar, consultarme lo que necesitáis y hablamos, tengo el secreto de la inclinación de dynamo, por ejemplo.
también respondo a mails en el momento.

Maikelhidalgo23@hotmail.com

espero vuestras ofertas

----------

